# What Do Blood Tests Really Rule Out ?



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

Apparently im IBS-D with local pain 24/7,I have had routine blood tests at the doctors and she said they would rule out anything sinister, but I just wondered what exactly do they rule out ?


----------



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

well when i had a blood tests, they tested for 6 things. can't remember what all of them were but i know there was one to see if i was intolerant to Coeliac (wheat i think), and some other intolerance, they also do one to rule out any warning signs of cancer of the bowel (how they can tell i dunno), and a full blood count to see if you're anemic. hope this helps.


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Generally, most doctors do not test for very much although they could if they wanted to. Mainly, it's inflammatory processes, anemia and conditions that could impact electrolyte levels.


> quote:intolerant to Coeliac (wheat i think),


This is generally not tested.


> quote:also do one to rule out any warning signs of cancer of the bowel


There are no blood tests that could really indicate cancer of the bowel. Only colonoscopy can do that.


----------



## H. Lacey (Feb 17, 2005)

> quote:intolerant to Coeliac (wheat i think),





> quote:This is generally not tested.


perhaps not in America, but in the UK they definitely do, i remember specifically that the doctor said that.


> quote:also do one to rule out any warning signs of cancer of the bowel





> quote:There are no blood tests that could really indicate cancer of the bowel. Only colonoscopy can do that.


and they also do this one in the UK, some signs can be seen through blood i'm sure, otherwise my doctor lied to me.


----------



## Clair (Sep 16, 2000)

what blood tests rule out: well that depends what your doctor specifies your blood to be tested for.blood tests can indicate: infections, inflammation, cell counts, abnormalities in cells, hormone and endocrine levels.I do know from my work at the hospital that blood tests can indicate imflammation in colon such as colitis or crohns (and any abnormal cell production such as cancers) and that they do have blood tests that can indicate coeliac's disease because they look for evidence of antibodies.what they do where flux lives i have no idea, but here in uk they do have blood tests that are good indicators of these things.


----------



## paul762 (Jan 4, 2004)

Thanks very much for the replies, I have booked my first colonoscopy, apparently a 12 week wait on nhs. scared stiff !!


----------

